# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  Georgia Herpers!

## coldblooded

Raise your hands  :Razz:

----------


## mxrider42

I am here!

----------


## alittleFREE

Hand raised!

----------


## rabernet

Marietta here!

----------


## Custom Exotics

Someone call???

----------


## Falconsmith

Ay yo!

----------


## jfreels

Marietta here, as well.  EC in the hizzy...and all that  :Wink:

----------


## mlededee

Here!  :Smile:

----------


## Punkymom

Yay!  Yay!  I was only going to put 1 yay and it told me my message was too short :/ never had that notification before!

----------


## spode

In the house!!

----------


## AaronP

Lawrenceville area here  :Smile: .

----------


## cstruthers

Savannah checkin in  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## cardell75

Kingsland.........Here!!

----------


## jkobylka

Georgia? aye.

----------


## Tyrannosaurus Rex

Hooray 4 Georgia! We should al ltell facts we know about georgia. Heres mine:

Georgia is the only state named after a king

----------


## jfreels

Savannah use to be the capital.

----------


## merdcme

hola! :Smile:

----------


## CallmeUmaster

Here! Im in Kennesaw!
Whos going to repticon in a few weeks? i am!  :Smile:

----------


## jfreels

It's next week, don't be late  :Wink:

----------


## cardell75

I will be there !!!

----------


## ImBooBy

Noticed alot of people from north georgia.  Anyone from south/central?

----------


## Ga_herps

I"m from Grantville Ga. a stones throw from the top part of Meriwether.

----------


## The Hedgehog

Atlantic Station/Sandy Springs here.  My father lives in Sandy Springs so I consider it home as well.

----------


## coldblooded

> Atlantic Station/Sandy Springs here.  My father lives in Sandy Springs so I consider it home as well.


Cool! I'm from Sandy Springs as well.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Caskin

Savannah dweller checking in!

----------


## MordreTheBP

another GA herper!!!!!!!!!!! Cartersville, GA

----------


## Xan Powers

GA here! Marietta/powder springs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!

----------


## Custom Exotics

> Noticed alot of people from north georgia.  Anyone from south/central?


I'm down in McDonough.


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk

----------

SnowThickness (07-20-2013)

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

Kennesaw GA checking in! 


Any one local here...i'm looking for a male spider and/or bumblebee...

----------


## Juliemay13

O.o never knew so many were so close!  Conyers here  :Salute:

----------


## zach_24_90

Home is Kingsland and i go to school in the savannah area

----------


## CWalker

Canton here!

----------


## Deepsouth

near Brunswick

----------


## msoprano

Another one here.  Carrollton/Hiram/atl.

----------


## wytchling

Middle Georgia here. Near Macon/Warner Robins.

----------


## Ezekiel285

Augusta, Ga is where the parents are, but i'm at school in Milledgeville, Ga (outside Macon)  :Smile: 
Anybody going to the October 15 & 16 Repticon in Atl?

----------


## Xan Powers

> Augusta, Ga is where the parents are, but i'm at school in Milledgeville, Ga (outside Macon) 
> Anybody going to the October 15 & 16 Repticon in Atl?


im going Saturday more than likely

----------


## mr.spooky

tifton GA,,,, but i hail from TN..... did i spell hail right??? hale???  im from TN but i live in tifton ga now :Good Job: 
 spooky

----------


## Annarose15

Hand raised!

----------


## Christopher Pilgrim

> Noticed alot of people from north georgia.  Anyone from south/central?


Just relocated to GA. I'm in Leesburg.

----------


## snakeman247

i am here

----------


## Trackstrong83

Right here!!!! Coming straight from Carrollton!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joshua28

Checking in from savannah area

----------


## MasonC2K

GG! I've been here for 5 years and just now notice this forum! LOL!

Columbus representin'!

----------

Christopher Pilgrim (08-28-2013)

----------


## Wes

Barnesville GA here

----------


## SentinelSerpents

Just east of ATL.  :Smile:

----------


## shawn388

i lived in ray city ga for about 6 year now im up in boston ma god i miss the south

----------


## Punkymom

Well I'm a goober. I never put what part of GA I'm in so for the record I'm in Newnan!

----------


## rlditmars

Gwinnett County here!

----------


## alittleFREE

From Atlanta, but now live in Blairsville.. aka the middle of nowhere. Nice mountains though!

----------


## PastorJerSep

Another from Gwinnett here!

----------


## Firemaniv

Another from Kingsland

----------


## rabernet

Guess I should update that I'm in the Columbus area now. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ironpython

Rincon Ga. In Effingham county.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tmooney0220

jackson co.

----------


## ironpython

Anyone know of a rat breeder close to Savannah. I started a colony, but would like to find some breeders also ASF rats would be cool.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## JeffD

Peachtree City 20 mins south of atlanta airport. 

Using Tapatalk

----------


## SeeTheCityLights

Representin'!

----------


## HeadSetJones

Present!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Fwtella

Savannah here

----------


## Jam Reptiles

Fort Stewart here

----------


## mercerasian

Macon here

----------


## ChaosAffect

First Post from Lawrenceville!

----------


## SnowThickness

Griffin 40 mins south of ATL

----------


## jamesgodawgs1

Warner Robins

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk

----------


## scalrtn

Hi !  I've had my Ball Python (my first) for a little over a week.  It took its first (pre-killed) mouse yesterday.  Happy Times!

----------


## Morris Reese

Lawrenceville here!

----------


## Morris Reese

How many here are exited about Repticon this weekend!!!! YEA!!!
Who's going?

----------


## CryHavoc17

Augusta here! 

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SouthernVaper

monroe here

----------


## Tarotknits

Woot Woot here I am! Braselton here!

----------


## Nitewolfie

Wow I never knew that so many people on here are in Georgia.. Anyway, Lilburn/ here!

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Boom.Cobb County.

----------

